# The devoucoux dilema



## susannita (15 April 2009)

ok I need help!!  I am really struggling to find a saddle which actully helps me rather than hinders n the balance department.

I am really short from hip to knee so my knee comes over the front of a lot of forward cut saddles because of the angle.  I have a couple of close conact saddles just now (an amerigo and a mark todd plus an ideal grandee which I hate as it is like a boat) both of which pivot my leg forward which mean s it is incredibly difficullt to get my leg under me and on the horse.  i am a size 8-10 so not huge either but really struggling even ina 17" saddle.

So the dilema.  I have been recommended a devoucoux jumping saddle and think i am pretty much sold on the idea (particularly on the fact it would be fitted to not just the horse but me too!)  I have sat in dozens of other saddles but they are generally either too big for me, wrong shape flaps or don't fit the horse.  But obviously the cost of a devoucoux isn't small.  However, I am fedup of "making do" in saddles that just don't fit me! So those of you who have taken the plunge - has the saddle met your expectations and has it helped your riding?!


----------



## buzzles (15 April 2009)

I know they're not too popular on here but I have one and I love it. I got it made to measure my horse and me and it fits us both perfectly.  Honestly I hate sitting in anything else and often use it on other horses I ride aswell.  Even though it was fitted to my horse and he goes really well in it, I find it fits most others perfectly well too. It was very expensive but they do hold their value and really are worth it.  They come in a range of sizes/styles with different size/shape saddle flaps aswell. I had the opposite problem to you as I'm very long from hip to knee.  I think once you get a good fitter out and sit in the right saddle, you won't want to ride in anything else!


----------



## fingers_crossed (15 April 2009)

My original fitting was freat and I love the saddle. I'm presently having many problems with the after sale service and getting it altered!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (16 April 2009)

I have 2 Devoucoux saddles and i love them.

I am also a size 8 but am lucky enough to be mainly leg!
But i have always found Devocoux saddles lovely to ride in and they keep you in the plate in sticky moments!

I have ridden in almost every model (i used to work on posh yard!) and there is not one that i didnt like for comfort and useability.

I dont know why they are so unpopular on here but having had problems with Jaguar, Pessoa and Amerigo im sticking to what i know from now on!
Good luck!


----------



## Sarah_Jane (16 April 2009)

I loved the saddle and found it the most comfortable I have ever sat in. However despite being fitted to the horse it was a poor fit and caused her to become quite sore. The aftersales service was poor with the fitter (who is only trained to fit those saddles and not a saddler) insisting it fitted when it clearly didn't. Sold it on ebay in the end.


----------



## billyslad (16 April 2009)

Their saddle fitters are salesmen on commission not saddlers and will tell you to keep soaping the saddle when it doesnt fit , if they tell you it will be 6 weeks delivery expect 9+ and be very careful about what they are selling you as they will charge for loads of extras eg pre greasing ,saddle cover ,name plate the list goes on 

I have bought several over the years and would not touch them with a bargepole now as their after sales service is nonexistant

I would recommend Barnsby or Amerigo


----------



## billyslad (16 April 2009)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/sh...rue#Post4243847

Worth a read


----------



## connie1288 (16 April 2009)

I love my devoucoux, and many others that i have ridden in, i think it is worth remembering that at the end of the day these saddles are designed to fit many horses, my one saddle fits all 3 of my horses which are very various in shape and size. 
On the customer service, i have never had a problem, mine arrived during the week promised and my bridle and girth arrived about a month early. I did not get charged any "extras", it was explained that name plate etc was more so i chose not to, i chose buffalo leather as more hard wearing, thank god i did as the cat jumped on mine!!!

I think it is fair to say that it mostly depends on which rep you end up with but i have used two and couldnt fault either of them.
The only time i have used a professional saddle fitter, i ended up with a saddle that fitted neither me or the horse!


----------



## susannita (16 April 2009)

hmmmm, well to be honest the fact they are not saddlers does not overly concern me but if they can't fit these saddles then that does.  I have pretty much zero faith in the SMS qulified fitters in our area who fit saddles to the horse on the day only - never mind the fact the horse has muscle wastage etc etc and therefore saddle doesn't fit within weeks,

I have an amerigo and it don't fit me at all - pivots my lower leg forward as stirrup bars are too far forward for me.  I have had a pessoa which was ok except i always felt as if I was balancing on the saddle rther than it helping me at all.  Had a barnsby a long time ago which was like a boat and the albions are the wrong shape flaps and make my leg black and blue as it sits on the girth buckles!!  

I think getting something in writing my help with regards for fit for purpose and sale of goods act.....or maybe thats just my wishful thinking!

ohgood griefjust reading this back and i sound like blumin goldilocks!!!


----------



## daisycrazy (16 April 2009)

I like the saddles very much and would recommend them - however I would also suggest that you do not let them persuade you into something that isn't quite right for you. 

For example, I was told that the Makila dressage saddle would be right for me as is the one eventers use because it is not such a deep seat, but actually the Milady is incomparably better. Basically, because they didn't have one with them for me to try it was easier for them to persuade me to have the Makila.

On replacing the jumping saddle for my current horse I was much more firm about what seat size, flap length and degree of forward cut I wanted and it is so much better. Each saddle that has arrived has not fitted the horse properly and I have made them adjust it, and each time it has then fitted perfectly. Just allow time for it to be sent back for adjustment once it's arrived.

The above may seem offputting, but I think the saddles are worth it! When they come to see you, get them to show you their pictures of the different flap shapes so you can choose for yourself and if you're not totally happy with the ones you try on the first occasion but they don't have the right saddle with them for you to try, get them to find one and bring it back with them for another session. The aftersales service I have found to be okay - a bit variable but mostly good. As per billyslad - don't be persuaded into all the extras unless you want to be parted with lots of cash unnecessarily! Their saddle grease is good.

Oh dear, it's an essay - sorry!


----------



## daisycrazy (16 April 2009)

Marymoo makes a good point - as much as anybody complains about devoucoux, I have never had a saddle which fitted as well as the devoucoux saddles, despite previously always having them made to measure by respected saddlers. My last horse used to have regular trips to the back man and was tense under saddle (saddle appeared to fit), but with the devoucoux saddles she never had to go back again and was so much rounder and softer. The time and money saved in not trailing backwards and forwards and in better results was worth every penny.


----------



## kit279 (16 April 2009)

If you're going to have one made specially and properly fitted, I'd think about a Butet.  They're quite similar to the Devoucoux in design but Sederholm Selected (the UK supplier) does a very decent fitting service and the saddles themselves are fantastic.  I've got 2 Butet close contact XC saddles and the horses go fabulously in them.  I'm quite small and short and they fit me very well.  I personally haven't had any problems with the horses being sore at alland I do think it's helped my riding although they can feel like there's almost nothing to them, like a race saddle sometimes!  Sederholm also has a much better reputation for after-sales customer service so if there is a problem you need not wait months to get it sorted.


----------



## wishfulthinking (16 April 2009)

I am also short in the leg and find that my knee is over the front of most saddles. I got a devoucoux chilberta made with an extra forward cut flap to accomodate this. In theory it does so however I find that the stirrup bar is too far back thus I am constantly fighting to keep my lower leg from being too far back, most noticable on the flat  stretches xc. To ride with on the flat I love it! 

I was unhappy with the rep but as I wanted the saddle I put up with it. It was like the fitter felt she was doing me a favour allowing me to have one! The fitting assessment was very poor and not unexpectedly the saddle doesn't fit well. I do believe that some of the uk reps are better from what I have heard.

I use it with a pad and it is just ok but would suggest that you get the professional panel option. This is very basic flat panels that allows you to pad up for each horse and think that I will be sending mine back to get the panels changed. If I'd known about it at the time I would have requeted that after the joke of the fitting as it was pretty obvious that it wasn't going to be perfect.


----------



## kerilli (16 April 2009)

hmm, having heard horror stories on here and elsewhere about truly abysmal after sales service (including 1 that did not fit, and nor did replacement, and v v unhelpful people etc) i wouldn't touch with a bargepole.
have a look at Ideal, and travel to a good fitter if necessary. not stupid money, made to measure, and lovely saddles.


----------



## CBAnglo (16 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Ii think it is worth remembering that at the end of the day these saddles are designed to fit many horses, my one saddle fits all 3 of my horses which are very various in shape and size. 


[/ QUOTE ]

Actually no - these saddles are supposed to be made to fit the horse in question - not a one saddle fits all solution.  Yes many professionals have one saddle which they will use on all of the horses that they ride, but that is completely different from someone purchasing a made to measure saddle for one particular horse.

Also, I have never seen a treed saddle that can truly fit 3 horses of various shape and size - that is the whole point of having different sized saddles, different panels, different trees, girth straps etc etc.


----------



## fingers_crossed (16 April 2009)

If it would just fit my horse I would be happy!! My saddle is truly the best I have ever sat in, however it made my horses back sore on one side. Even with my physio present it was 'not the saddle' but my balance. Gave them the opportunity to do it their way - returned saddle slips back onto the horses loins. Needless to say they are coming out again and I am trying to get a different rep. I was more angry the saddle arrived late, at the wrong address and was not stitched back together properly - it looks like a bodge job. That said I hope I can get it sorted as i really don't want to lose the saddle.
I do however feel very uncomfortable at how patronising the rep was towards me and my physio (she treats several top pro's yards - the reps attitude changed once she knew this). The chief management are being very helpful in trying to resolve these issues


----------



## Sarah_Jane (16 April 2009)

I have to admit I thought the rep and my physio was going to come to blows! In the end for me the proof was in the soreness in my horses back and despite getting a guy over from France it never fitted and I cut my losses. I can reiteriate a post above that recommends butet and Sederholm select they gave first class service and support has continued as and when required.


----------



## TableDancer (16 April 2009)

I have a one Devoucoux which, touch, wood, seems fine so far but I go along with the others, at heart I'm a Butet girl 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Very similar quality and design saddles, also French, but better fitting and after sales service. Give Sederhom Selected a ring


----------



## joey3074 (16 April 2009)

I have one Devoucoux that fits all six of my horses - I have had it for over five years, ride them all in it everyday, compete and hunt in it and would never have anything else. It was made to fit me as well as one of my horses (I am very long of leg) and I loved it so much I started using it on all of them without any of the old problems - I am more in balance and the horses go well. Before that I spent a fortune on made to meaures - one per horse and on oesteopaths to then sort out the backs. I have now saved myself a fortune. It is true that the fitting is key and I see that some have had problems - but from my own experience I would say that they are a forgiving design that allows for changes in the horse - so also none of this needing attention each time the horse comes back into work after a layoff and then when fit again. Hurrahh! Perhaps saddlers talk them down for that reason!


----------



## Gamebird (16 April 2009)

As has been mentioned above already  I can't recommend Butet/Sederholm enough 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - maybe worth a thought if you want something similar without the hassle?


----------



## susannita (16 April 2009)

thanks for all the replies!

I like the butets and if it were just for sj it would defo be one of those, te only thing is the fact they do feel a bit like a race saddle on occasion and have found there is just nothing in front of me on landing from a bigger drop etc.  I don't have the length of leg to hold me on in those situations and thus need a bit in front of me which the chiberta in theory would give.  Sederholm have been lovely in the past when i wanted one for another horse but the geographical logistics didn't quite work (i am in scotland) as tina just couldn't commit to coming up.

I am wondering if a lot of the ill-fitting saddles have come about when people have felt pressurised into making a decison they were not 100% happy with at the initial fitting?  I know I had a wow fitting on my other horse (useless again!!) and the sales rep  (sorry fitter!!) was really pressurizing mking out it was me that was wrong not the saddle - we did however video the fitting which helped a LOT!!

I have looked at the new ideal ones but the nearest stockist is 250 miles away and again is rather high pressure.....

I am gld i am not the only one who has these issues trying to get the right saddle - its just now i have committed to getting the bees knees version saddle i ony want to do it once - need to get rid of the "saddle won't let me" excuse!!


----------



## help1 (16 April 2009)

I was going to get a Devacoux and tried two different ones but in the end went for an Antares (similar price) it is a lovely saddle fits both me and horse really well (warmblood who looks wide but isn't really). If you want any info please PM me the fitter I had was very good and saddle was sent to France for adjustments.


----------

